# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  أضئ لنفسك الطريق يوم القيامة

## محمد طه شعبان

كتبه: أبو معاذ محمد الطايع
الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين، وبعد:
فقال الله -سبحانه وتعالى-: ﴿ يَوْمَ تَرَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ِ يَسْعَى نُورُهُمْ بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَبِأَيْمَانِهِ  مْ بُشْرَاكُمُ الْيَوْمَ جَنَّاتٌ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا ذَلِكَ هُوَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ ﴾ (سورة الحديد: الآية 12)، فالله -سبحانه وتعالى- يعطي العبد من النور على قدر أعماله في الدنيا، فمنهم من يعطى من النور كمثل الجبل أمامه، أو مثل النخلة، أو يعطى على قدر إبهام قدميه يضيء تارة ويطفئ أخرى، فيا ترى ما الأعمال التي تسبب النور أو تزيده يوم القيامة؟
1- المحافظة على الصلاة: فعن عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص -رضي الله عنهما- عن النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: أنه ذكر الصلاة يومًا فقال:  من حافظ عليها كانت له نورا وبرهانا ونجاة يوم القيامة ومن لم يحافظ عليها لم يكن له نور ولا برهان ولا نجاة وكان يوم القيامة مع قارون وفرعون وهامان وأُبَيِّ بن خلف.
2- كثرة المشي إلى المساجد لصلاتي الفجر والعشاء: قال -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: بشر المشائين في الظلم إلى المساجد بالنور التام يوم القيامة.
3- إسباغ الوضوء: أي إتمام غسل الأعضاء كاملة من غير نقص، قال -عليه الصلاة والسلام-: إن أمتي يأتون يوم القيامة غرا محجلين من آثار الوضوء.
 4- قراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة: قال -عليه الصلاة والسلام-: من قرأ سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة كانت له نورا يوم القيامة من مقامه إلى مكة.
5- إذا شاب الإنسان في طاعة الله -سبحانه وتعالى-: قال -عليه الصلاة والسلام-: من شاب شيبةً في الإسلام كانت له نورا يوم القيامة، في الإسلام: أي كان مقيما على طاعة الله أي مضى في طاعة الله حتى أدركه الشيب، وصرف عمره في طاعة الله، ولو كانت شيبة واحدة، وقال رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: لا تنتفوا الشيب ما من مسلم يشيب شيبة في الإسلام -قال: عن سفيان- إلا كانت له نورا يوم القيامة.
6- المتحابون في الله :في الحديث القدسي أن الله –سبحانه وتعالى- يقول: المتحابون في جلالي لهم منابر من نور يغبطهم النبيون والشهداء.
7- المقسطون في ولاياتهم: قال رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: إن المقسطين عند الله على منابر من نور عن يمين الرحمن عز وجل وكلتا يدي الرحمن يمين الذين يعدلون في حكمهم وما ولوا.
والحمد لله الذي تتم بنعمته الصالحات، والصلاة والسلام على النبي، وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين، ومن تبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين.
http://www.al-islam.com/Content.aspx...ContentID=1419

----------


## السحب

جزاك الله خير الجزاء لهذا الموضوع الرائع بارك الله فيك

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> جزاك الله خير الجزاء لهذا الموضوع الرائع بارك الله فيك


وجزاكم مثله

----------

